# Fish Weight Bag



## dslary (Feb 18, 2010)

Where can I find a good tournament weight bag to buy?  I read the reviews on BASSPRO and I can say I would not want to buy from there.  So, where else?????


----------



## coachrollo (Feb 18, 2010)

Try www.boggycreekoutdoors.com


----------



## Rockett (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought a gator grips bag and have used it several times with no problems.  It seems to be pretty tough.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 18, 2010)

Get a black bag whatever you do (and them having a zipper does come in handy too)... keeps the fish calm while you are transporting them from the boat to the weigh-in...

I've got the gator grips bag too - and it has outlasted all of the other's I've tried with the exception of the "Just Keepers" bag..

here's what I've got - http://www.basstackledepot.com/gatorgripweighbagcombo.aspx - this one also came in handy at one of our tournaments when my scales wouldn't work. I have the XTools digital scale, and the Gator Grip bag insert was used to hold everyones catch for weight... worked pretty good too


and then the "Just Keepers" - http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Duncan_Just_Keepers_Zippered_Weigh_Bags/descpage-DJKWB.html


----------



## russ010 (Feb 18, 2010)

coachrollo said:


> Try www.boggycreekoutdoors.com



not sure why his link wouldn't work.... try this one - http://stores.boggycreekoutdoors.net/StoreFront.bok


----------



## dslary (Feb 18, 2010)

*weight bag*

Thanks guys.


----------



## mikef61 (Feb 18, 2010)

X2 Just Keepers green bag with zipper


----------

